# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  من دعاء الإمام الحسين [ عليه السلام ] في يوم عاشوراء

## عقرب

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآل ِمُحَمَّدٍ وَعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهم ُوَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْْ

.
.


اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## نور الهدى

اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآل ِمُحَمَّدٍ وَعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهم ُوَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْْ

.
.


اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## مها 2008

*اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآل ِمُحَمَّدٍ وَعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهم ُوَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْْ

.
.


اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## مها 2008

*اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآل ِمُحَمَّدٍ وَعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهم ُوَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْْ

.
.


اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## khozam

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآل ِمُحَمَّدٍ وَعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهم ُوَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْْ

اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة

يعطيك العافية اخويي

تحياتي

----------


## khozam

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآل ِمُحَمَّدٍ وَعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهم ُوَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْْ

اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة

يعطيك العافية اخويي

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآل ِمُحَمَّدٍ وَعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهم ُوَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْْ

.
.


اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة 
وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمت في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَآل ِمُحَمَّدٍ وَعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهم ُوَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْْ

اللّهُمَّ اَنْتَ ثِقَتي في كُلِّ كَرْبٍ وَرَجائِي في كُلِّ شِدَّة وَاَنْتَ لي في كُلِّ اَمْرٍ نَزَلَ بي ثِقَةٌ وَعُدَّة كَمْ مِن هَمٍ يَضْعُفُ مِنهُ الفُؤاد وَيَقِلُّ فِيهِ الحِيَل وَيَخْذُلُ فِيهِ الصَّديق وَيَشمَتُ فِيهِ العَدوُّ اَنْزَلتُهُ بِك وَشَكَوتُهُ اِلَيْك رَغبَةً مِنّي اِلَيْك عَمَّنْ سِواكَ فَفَرَّجْتَهُ وَكَشَفتَهُ وَاَنْتَ وَليُّ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ وَصَاحِبُ كُلِّ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُنْتَهىٍّ كُلِّ رَغبَة 

مــ ش ــكووور خ ـــيي ..

ربي يــ ع ــطيك الــ ع ــافية ..

----------

